# 聲調演變



## Testing1234567

有沒有任何關於中文各方言中聲調演變的資料？例如，為何陽平在北京話是[35]，在廣府話是[21]，在福建話是[24]>[33]？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

历史语音学


----------



## Testing1234567

對，就是歷史語音學，請問你知不知道哪裡有關於我想要的資料？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

首先是教材，这个去相关科系看推荐书目。其次是论文，这个知网。
方言也是有人专门研究的。百度相关教授博士的著作。

直接推荐书目我是办不到的。


----------



## M Mira

如果是指歷史上(陰/陽)(平/上/去/入)實際調值的變化的話，這在目前似乎仍然做不到，因為調值的變化，就現在我們所知，不會留下任何的痕跡。


----------



## Testing1234567

但是我們不能從現有的調值倒推出整個歷史？而且，我知道有一條痕跡，就是平/上/去/入這四個聲調的名字。


----------



## M Mira

Testing1234567 said:


> 但是我們不能從現有的調值倒推出整個歷史？


現在光是一個大方言裡面同一個聲調就有三五個唸法，好像也沒有發現什麼規律性，所以反推現在還是做不到的。


Testing1234567 said:


> 而且，我知道有一條痕跡，就是平/上/去/入這四個聲調的名字。


問題是我們不知道中間發生了什麼事，中間的變化看起來沒有什麼規律。

如果聲調調值真的會留下痕跡的話，有可能的一個例子是古官話陽平和古粵語陽平和陽上這三個聲調有某個共同點是古官話陽上去入和古粵語陽去入所沒有的，因而導致中古漢語全濁在這三種調值會併入次清，在其他的時候則是併入全清。不過這現在還只是觀察到的現象，還沒有聽說有理論解釋。


----------



## Testing1234567

M Mira said:


> 因而導致中古漢語全濁在這三種調值會併入次清


請問能否舉例？謝。


----------



## Ghabi

這是所謂「濁上歸去」。譬如「坐」字,中古全濁(從母)上聲,現代廣州話白讀陽上送氣(co5),但文讀陽去不送氣(zo6)。


----------



## M Mira

陽平的：p k t c ch 開頭的、二聲的字大多都是
陽上的：被抱坐肚重(heavy)似，粵語是陽上送氣，官話是去聲不送氣


----------



## Testing1234567

依我看來是文白讀的分別而已。
「被」字，文讀陽去不送氣，白讀陽上送氣。
「抱」字，沒有文讀，白讀陽上送氣。
「坐」字，文讀陽去不送氣，白讀陽上送氣。
「肚」字，沒有文讀，白讀陽上送氣。
「重」字，文讀陽去不送氣，白讀陽上送氣。
「似」字，沒有文讀，白讀陽上送氣。


----------



## Ghabi

*M Mira*的意思,似乎是想指出聲調演變跟聲母的性質有關。但其實你的問題是什麼?平上去入是*調類*,跟*調值*不是同一回事。不同的調類,在中古的不同方言已有不同讀法(見《切韻序》)。


----------



## Testing1234567

我的問題是有沒有可能猜測調值的演變。


----------



## M Mira

Testing1234567 said:


> 依我看來是文白讀的分別而已。
> 「被」字，文讀陽去不送氣，白讀陽上送氣。
> 「抱」字，沒有文讀，白讀陽上送氣。
> 「坐」字，文讀陽去不送氣，白讀陽上送氣。
> 「肚」字，沒有文讀，白讀陽上送氣。
> 「重」字，文讀陽去不送氣，白讀陽上送氣。
> 「似」字，沒有文讀，白讀陽上送氣。


文讀是仿京音不是嗎？白讀比較會受到當地人發音的影響，而文讀則是受首都人的影響，這裡是在講粵語自身的變化，所以我覺得只看白讀應該比較準


Ghabi said:


> *M Mira*的意思,似乎是想指出聲調演變跟聲母的性質有關。但其實你的問題是什麼?平上去入是*調類*,跟*調值*不是同一回事。不同的調類,在中古的不同方言已有不同讀法(見《切韻序》)。


其實我是想說因為濁音變送氣不完全是看調類，所以似乎有可能其實是被調值所影響的。


----------

